# Adam Chilson Photography Workshop



## wynnesome (Mar 23, 2008)

*Adam Chilson Introductory Lighting Workshop*
*Saturday March 29, 2008 ~ 10am-7pm*
*D. M. Gremlin Productions, Long Beach, CA*

***ONE spot left for this workshop!***

*D. M. Gremlin Productions (www.dm-gremlin.com) is very proud to present the first in a series of photography workshops with glamour/fetish/fantasy photographer Adam Chilson (MM#19554).*

*Featured model is NevaehLleh (MM#326805).*

The workshop will be an all day event on Saturday, March 29th that covers the basics of Adam's meticulous lighting techniques.  Application of these techniques is what allows him to create his reality-suspending images without the use of digital effects or post-production.

See more of Adam's amazing work at his web site, http://www.adamchilson.com.

The instructional portion of the formal workshop will include demonstrations of lighting applicable to glamour, portrait, and artistic photography. The second half of the day will include shooting opportunities for participating photographers with the model on set. Photographers will receive a promotional model release for portfolio use of images shot at this event.

*Registration for this workshop is limited to 8 photographers.  Workshop fee of $150 must be paid in advance. For complete details and registration information, please visit the workshop web site at http://www.starkravenmusic.com/workshop.html.*

For inquiries, information, or registration, please contact the studio at studio@dm-gremlin.com, or call 866-334-4364.

For some examples of images shot here during an _informal_ workshop with Adam during our last studio Open House event in February, please visit the studio's forums at http://www.dm-gremlin.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=207.


----------

